# 2D revival help



## gurdygurds (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey all. Wanted to get some advice/opinions on what to get to revive an old 2D incan Mag. I’m planning on using Eneloops to power it so no sure what bulb is best to look for and I think I’d like an orange peel reflector to clean up the beam as possibly a glass lens. Not interested in led upgrades. Just bringing my Dads old Maglite back to life for more years of use. Thanks


----------



## broadgage (Nov 15, 2018)

The simplest upgrade is arguably a 5 cell bulb, and 6 AA rechargeable cells in a couple of adapters each one of which uses 3 cells in series.
This will slightly overdrive the bulb and thus give a brighter and whiter light.


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 15, 2018)

I left my 2D in all its glory with the stock incandescent bulb (and the bi-pin adapter option for use with the stock bi-pin bulb if I run out of original bulb types) and perfect stock plastic reflector. I did upgrade to a glass lens which was an immediate improvement over the plastic one. You can even feel the heat coming out the front as projected by the stock bulb and the glass lens allowed the beam pattern to be more precise. 

Now it is optimized to the best it can be in stock form, which is what I intended.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 15, 2018)

Other simple option is to get 2x26650 cells, get your self a simple PVC tube to stop rateling of cells. Buy TadCustoms G4 bipin adapter and Philips 7388 bulb. You’ll get 400lm +


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for he responses so far. I should have stated that I’m looking more for a good beam and long runtime over brightness.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 15, 2018)

The KAI Domain OP and MOP reflectors are hands down one of the best mods for a Maglite. Coupled with a new lens its the light Maglite should have made. No more artifacts, no more black hole. I've been using these with either the $5 Nite Ize LED drop in or a Malkoff drop in. It's a little cooler than I prefer but there aren't any warm tint options for Mags. Try it with a stock 2 cell incan bulb and you might find you really don't need anything more. If you do the posters above are right switching to Li-Ions or AAs in series is going to be your best bet. Most Li-Ion options will require setting the spring inside the tail cap though or using one of the kits available in WTS. In the pic below on the right I have an old 2D with Malkoff and KAI Domain stuff I put together a while back. It sees a lot of use.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks Liftd. I know I asked you a similar question before but then had to clear out space and lost your response. So with that reflector and glass lens the black is gone even with the stock bulb?


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 15, 2018)

If you set the light right, with the bulb at the bottom of the cam in what would typically be the spot position, yes it's gone. Because of the OP on the reflector it will function as flood no matter what the position so you won't have a real hot spot like on an SMO reflector. I do that with mine, leave it, and just never adjust it. If you adjust it to any other position yes, the donut hole is back.

EDIT: If I have some time tonight I grab ya a couple beam shots.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 15, 2018)

I love you Liftd.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 15, 2018)

All right! I was bored due to the lousy weather here in NJ tonight so I grabbed ya a few pics in my basement:

2C Maglite, Xenon Bulb 25 lumens, 3 hour run time (8 hours on 2D), MOP Kai Reflector and Glass Lens (could use a good cleaning)






2C Maglite, Nite Ize 55 Lumen LED, 7 hour run time (18 hours on 2D), MOP Kai Reflector and Glass Lens (could use a good cleaning)






AA Lumintop Tool, Nichia LED on High 80 lumens, 30 min run time






2 x CR123 Surefire G2, P61 Bulb 120 lumens, 30 min run time






Here's a group shot of the lights.






We use the purple 2C Mag around the house and for walking our dog quite a bit. I like the Xenon bulb much better than the LED but 3 hours run time just isn't enough because we do a 1 1/2 hour walk every night so I switched it to the LED. I really wish someone made a warmer or neutral LED drop in. The P61 has the most flood and looks the brightest in the pics above but the run time, for me, is lousy. I use a Light Miser switch and knock it down to 20 lumens but even then the voltage cuts off at 3.2 volts so the run time isn't great it's maybe 2 hours on a good day. I have the Mag set on spot mode so it doesn't have a black ring so that's why it still looks like it has the least amount of flood.

I really like the 3D Mags better because they double the lumens, ~40 and the run times stay about the same. 40 lumens is about perfect for most of the stuff I do. The run time is so long on the 2Ds I can never figure out why they didn't offer an ~40 lumen factory bulb for it. I very very rarely use any of my 100+ lumen lights although when you need them you do need them. For me that's less than 3% of the time though so while I have them they see very little use.


----------



## fivemega (Nov 15, 2018)

*Using this adapter will allow you to use any D26 module including incandescent or LED in M*glite C or D like P90, P91 or any other aftermarket lamp. Power supply could be pair of protected 26650, 18650 or 6 Eneloop AAs
Also possible to use 3.7 volt incan bulb with 3 rechargeable 1.2 volt C cells.
There are more options with different bulbs and different battery setup.*





*Left side Lumens factory D36 incan
Center bulb is genuine P60
Right side aftermarket 3.6 volt D26 powering by single protected 26650*


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 15, 2018)

Awesome. Ok here’s my plan, mind you I won’t have the light until after Christmas but I wanna have stuff ready to make it nifty when I get it. Kai OP reflector, 3xaa to d cell adapters, and either a glass lens or a diffused acrylic lens. I’ll try all that with the stock bulb and see how it goes. There might be a spare bulb in the tailcap but not sure. Which size OP reflector fits the mag 2d incan by the way?


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 15, 2018)

Any of these will work for ya:

http://kaidomain.com/Flashlight-DIY-and-Tools/Maglite-Parts-and-Accessories

Looks like 52 mm diameter x 28 mm height and 15mm opening.

Be sure to share some pics of the light and a review when ya get it and have it all put together!


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks again and will do. By the way, I know Mag doesn’t offer the bigger lights in their new warm white, but the leds they’re using in the smaller lights are the best, most incandescent looking output I’ve seen to date. I like it better than warm yuji as well as Malkoff neutral and warm. I really hope Maglite will put these warm emitters into their C and D cell lights in the future.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 16, 2018)

2D running original bulb using 6xAA Eneloops. Any idea of approximate runtime?


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 16, 2018)

get aluminum reflector, glass lens, best one is borocilicate glass, 2 li ion cell, from 18650 to 26650, and everything in between, use rop bulb, rop ho (iirc 3854) will give you about 1000lm, runtime will be from 30 min to an hour depending on cells.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 16, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *Using this adapter will allow you to use any D26 module including incandescent or LED in M*glite C or D like P90, P91 or any other aftermarket lamp. Power supply could be pair of protected 26650, 18650 or 6 Eneloop AAs
> Also possible to use 3.7 volt incan bulb with 3 rechargeable 1.2 volt C cells.
> There are more options with different bulbs and different battery setup.*
> 
> ...



OMG! Why are we not funding this!!!!! I have never seen this before will Malkoff Dropins fit??


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 22, 2018)

I found the PR based xenon bulb and an ultraclear lens breathed new life in an old classic like my late 80's 2D Maglite. Flashlight lens dot com has poly lenses that let out up to 97% of the light and the cost is pretty reasonable.


----------



## snakebite (Dec 9, 2018)

approx 1/10 second ;-).
700 ma 5 cell bulb a solid 2 hours.
remember we are overdriving it.


gurdygurds said:


> 2D running original bulb using 6xAA Eneloops. Any idea of approximate runtime?


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 10, 2018)

thermal guy said:


> OMG! Why are we not funding this!!!!! I have never seen this before will Malkoff Dropins fit??



because it is a poor design, was ok maybe 10 years ago or more, today there are much better drop ins. as well as lights made as leds from the start


----------



## Grijon (Dec 13, 2018)

I was about to start a new thread about Mag incan options in 2019, but this thread is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you all for showing what's available today; I have never heard of kaidomain before reading about it here, and I think I'm going to be ordering reflectors and lenses towards the end of December. Many thanks indeed!


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 13, 2018)

Still lots of options out there to keep these old Mags burning. I still use my 3D a ton. It's hard to lose if nothing else. I actually am working on a couple warm LED options now. One will be a 3 mode retrofit for D cell Mags. It's not a cheap mod but I'm hoping to do a little experimenting and see what happens. I plan to post a build thread soon.


----------



## Need a Light? (Dec 29, 2018)

Not as relevant as most posts. But I love running 2V 1.2A bulbs in my 2D mag with nicad D cells. The current bulb I'm using focuses perfectly so it throws very, very well for the lumens. But I've used the setup for years now and is a favorite of mine.


----------



## swampgator (Jan 1, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> get aluminum reflector, glass lens, best one is borocilicate glass, 2 li ion cell, from 18650 to 26650, and everything in between, use rop bulb, rop ho (iirc 3854) will give you about 1000lm, runtime will be from 30 min to an hour depending on cells.



Where are finding ROP bulbs these days???


----------



## id30209 (Jan 1, 2019)

swampgator said:


> Where are finding ROP bulbs these days???



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?382324-Custom-amp-Modified-Super-Bulbs


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 6, 2019)

I lookef but can't find 2v bulbs anywhere. Are they still made? What I can find is 2.4v 1.2a Krypton. Tried them and they seem decent on 2 x D NiMh but 2v would be whiter light.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks to Liftd, gurdygurds and everyone in this thread I've got KD MOP and OP V3.1 reflectors coming (one of each), and 2 glass lenses. If I like them as much as I think I will I'll order another 3 so that each of my incan Mags (2-6Ds) can have them, along with the possibilities that the non-plastic materials bring.

Thank you!


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome! I think you will, they throw such a nice and even beam! No more black hole or artifacts everywhere. The light still throws awesome too. They're all I run on my Mags now.


----------



## tech25 (Jan 7, 2019)

Does the glass lens make such a difference compared to the stock lens?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2019)

*Good* glass makes a noticeable positive difference.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 8, 2019)

tech25 said:


> Does the glass lens make such a difference compared to the stock lens?



If you talking borofloat vs coated glass, aka ucl. then on paper 8-10% difference, in reality you will not notice it, unless you shine both on a white wall to compare. stock maglite lens is plastic, if you using bulbs (not oem bulbs) you need boroisilicate glass, UCL (ultra clear lens) cracks under heat


----------



## tech25 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks, I guess worth it when the stock lens is all scratched.


----------



## Need a Light? (Jan 8, 2019)

Minimoog said:


> I lookef but can't find 2v bulbs anywhere. Are they still made? What I can find is 2.4v 1.2a Krypton. Tried them and they seem decent on 2 x D NiMh but 2v would be whiter light.



I've bought all my bulbs in person. I found the bulk of mine at a neat store called Marden's way out in Brewer, ME. Also got some off eBay, same as my decades old German Phillips hpr53s. 

I've only got maybe 5-10 of them, just don't use them a lot as much as I have a lot of maglites and a lot of LED lights. With 2 nicads though, they are very white, nearly as much as the hpr53 overdriven on 4xNiMH. Less bright, but my favorite shade of light, that brilliant incandescent.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 8, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> *Good* glass makes a noticeable positive difference.



Agreed! If your stock lens is brand new and in perfect shape you won't notice much of a difference. But the stock lenses scratch soooo easily and you really lose a lot of light and the beam will show a lot of artifacts. I run the KAI Domain UCL Glass Lenses in all my Mags. They are the perfect thickness. The ebay ones and others are too thick and the bezel doesn't screw down all the way.


----------



## tech25 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks! Which reflector works better for a general use light with the Malkoff dropin installed, the OP or the MOP?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2019)

I bought a new (pre-cut) reflector from Gene and a lens from Gene when I bought the drop in from Gene.

But most of my glass comes from FlashlightLens dot com.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 4, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> because it is a poor design, was ok maybe 10 years ago or more, today there are much better drop ins. as well as lights made as leds from the start



I wouldn’t say poor design. You have any idea how long a Malkoff M61 would run off of say 4-6 D cells?


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> I wouldn’t say poor design. You have any idea how long a Malkoff M61 would run off of say 4-6 D cells?



i would, especially since my response was about p60 and d36 dropins in a maglite, how long? I have no clue, i never used p60\61 dropin in a maglite, they are for surefire\solar force lights. and those do not use D cells


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 5, 2019)

Ouch.😂😂😂😂


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 5, 2019)

I was simple stating that this adapter would be pretty cool in a Maglite and due to the large capacity of D cells should have awesome runtime. That’s it.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> I was simple stating that this adapter would be pretty cool in a Maglite and due to the large capacity of D cells should have awesome runtime. That’s it.



why would you use malkoff surefire\solarforce drop in in maglite, when malkoff makes great dropins designed for maglite. with proper heat path. 

p60 modules were made by surefire for their incandescent lights, there was no concern for removing heat since bulbs do not need it, only quick replacement. led p60 were made as a retrofit to use with such surefire lights, they work ok, when wraped in foil and sit very tight in a flashlight. most of those have brass pill, which is an inferior material as far as heat transfer goes. worst than alu, and copper. malkof's mag dropin uses alum, heatsink, and has very clever way to make good heat path to the body. 

sorry if i came off as rude, was not my intent. i just think you are looking in a wrong direction for your project. there are better ways, i'm a big fan of maglites, in 20 or so years in the hobby i build prbly close to 100 mag mods, learned many things the hard way, and pass the knowledge here so others do not make same mistakes.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 5, 2019)

My thinking was that genes M60 series module was more efficient then his current mag drop ins.and a m60 in say a 4-6 d mag would run forever. I could be completely wrong with my thinking.what is your opinion on this?


----------



## Grijon (Feb 5, 2019)

My hack math, for what it's worth:

650mA @ 6v for M61W according to Malkoff website.

4 D cells in series for nominal 6v discharging at 650mA would provide around or less than 9000mAh according to Energizer D cell spec sheet.

9000mAh divided by 650mA times 0.8 efficiency would be around or less than 11 hours.

Adding D cells in series would increase voltage = I have no idea what happens then.

Note, if the D cells turn out to be good only for 6000mAh at 650mA, then the runtime would be less than 7.5 hours; still a lot more than 90 minutes, neh?


----------



## Grijon (Feb 5, 2019)

More quick hack math suggests that the full power cool-white M61 would be less than 6 hours on 4 D alkalines.


***Both of my posts are hack math - real life may be COMPLETELY different!!


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> My thinking was that genes M60 series module was more efficient then his current mag drop ins.and a m60 in say a 4-6 d mag would run forever. I could be completely wrong with my thinking.what is your opinion on this?



i do not see why his mag drop in would be less efficient than p60. both use his drivers, most likely same ones, both use xpg2 leds, mag drop in is also available with xml2. however, one p60 is available with modes, all mag drop ins are only 1 mode. you get p60 you will have to figure how to mount it, and how to make a sufficient heath path, mag drop in , you just put in and you are good to go.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 5, 2019)

Last one, since we're having fun (at least I am  )

Using the same math and charts above, an M61WLL (one of my favorite modules) would last almost 75 hours on 4 D alkalines.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 5, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> i do not see why his mag drop in would be less efficient than p60. both use his drivers, most likely same ones, both use xpg2 leds, mag drop in is also available with xml2. however, one p60 is available with modes, all mag drop ins are only 1 mode. you get p60 you will have to figure how to mount it, and how to make a sufficient heath path, mag drop in , you just put in and you are good to go.



Well the five mega head is how I would mount it. And I’m thinking the heat sink is in the head. 
Sorry for this totally tain wreck of derailment on this thread guys.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2019)

Any updates gurdy-dude?


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry brother, haven't been on here much lately and just saw this. Still haven't received the light so unfortunately no progress. I'll holler when I start playing with it.


bykfixer said:


> Any updates gurdy-dude?


----------



## Grijon (Nov 17, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Buy TadCustoms G4 bipin adapter and Philips 7388 bulb. You’ll get 400lm +



I'm really enjoying my incan D cell Mags, so I just ordered this along with the 7387; this is my first foray into modding beyond the KaiDomain reflectors, which are awesome.

Trying to take it slow...


----------



## id30209 (Nov 17, 2019)

That’s how we all started[emoji48]


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 17, 2019)

Enjoy. 
He used to sell a G4 kit with upgrades but it shows out of stock. Bummer.


----------



## Grijon (Nov 17, 2019)

They're both 6V bulbs, for 10W and 20W.

That's about 1.67A and 3.33A respectively, correct?

So they should run fine on 4x 8Ah NiMH D, and/or even acceptably on alkalines?


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 18, 2019)

try ROP HO 3854 bulb, you'll get about 1000lm, and no g4 socket needed, they are pr bulbs, for sla lantern, rated at 6v, you overdrive them with 7,2v 6 cells,


----------



## Grijon (Nov 18, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> try ROP HO 3854 bulb, you'll get about 1000lm, and no g4 socket needed, they are pr bulbs, for sla lantern, rated at 6v, you overdrive them with 7,2v 6 cells,


Well now, I have one D incan of each cell count, so...


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 18, 2019)

Grijon said:


> Well now, I have one D incan of each cell count, so...




there is one little problem with that bulb (3854 HO) running for long periods of time on 6 nimh D cells, they do not sag and provide plenty of current for hours, the bulb gets so hot, that positive contact solder blob melts. the bulb tower and switch seem to survive fine. it is not the case with li ion, since unlike nimh they drop voltage as they discharge, thus voltage and current declines, and bulb does not get that hot, (it is normally rated for 6v, so normally it does not get so hot, but we are not running spec. current, we are over driving it) nimh, otoh do not, their discharge curve is almost flat,


----------



## Grijon (Nov 19, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> there is one little problem with that bulb (3854 HO) running for long periods of time on 6 nimh D cells, they do not sag and provide plenty of current for hours, the bulb gets so hot, that positive contact solder blob melts. the bulb tower and switch seem to survive fine. it is not the case with li ion, since unlike nimh they drop voltage as they discharge, thus voltage and current declines, and bulb does not get that hot, (it is normally rated for 6v, so normally it does not get so hot, but we are not running spec. current, we are over driving it) nimh, otoh do not, their discharge curve is almost flat,



This sounds like 5 NiMH D cells could run it without overheating, then?


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 19, 2019)

Grijon said:


> This sounds like 5 NiMH D cells could run it without overheating, then?



yes, it will be running at designed current, will last longer too, but not as bright. 
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/bulbs/3854-HROP.jpg


----------



## Grijon (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey, that’s awesome!


----------



## snakebite (Nov 29, 2019)

kpr141.
i know i have a bunch here.
if you strike out holler.



Minimoog said:


> I lookef but can't find 2v bulbs anywhere. Are they still made? What I can find is 2.4v 1.2a Krypton. Tried them and they seem decent on 2 x D NiMh but 2v would be whiter light.


----------

